# First chips  on PM-932....COMPLETE WITH PICS !!  !!!  !!!!



## 1962guy (May 10, 2014)

Hello all ,

Well, I made my first chips on the PM 932 tonight! What a great Friday night.

I had set up my vise last night, so it was ready to go. My first chips were made by milling down some 9/16 t-nuts so they would work on the 14mm slot in the 932. Once again, I reached out to Ray C and of course, as always he was ready to walk me through my very first machine operation !!

I am really excited. The PM-932 worked flawlessly. Also, the UPS man stopped by today with some end mills, and a few Starrett goodies.

All in all, a great start to the weekend. Plus a big bonus.....my wife is out of town. It doesn't get any better than this !!!!


----------



## chuckorlando (May 10, 2014)

wife is gone ahahahahahahaha I feel you man.  Have fun


----------



## wrmiller (May 10, 2014)

Mine is going to go visit the kids/grandkids for three weeks. )

And congrats on getting your machine up and running. Have fun!

Bill


----------



## johnnyc14 (May 10, 2014)

:wavinghi:That's the same first job I did on my 932. Good choice on the machine and great job on the stand.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Sparkymacker (May 11, 2014)

Hopefully your wife does not have an account on here as well? :lmao:


----------



## jumps4 (May 11, 2014)

nice machine you will love it I love mine.
your going to probably want flood coolant or coolmist
about the wife... mine waits for UPS and always asks " How Much Was That ? " to which (witch) I reply " a lot less than Jenny Craig "
my wife luckily don't know how to use a pc  hehehe
steve


----------



## Leagle (May 11, 2014)

Guys:

I thought long and hard before I posted this, but I have to say something.

This is a hobbyist cite, although I realize that many of you do machining work to earn at least part of your income.  Machinery is expensive, as we all know.  For each of you who owns an expensive lathe, mill or other equipment, your wife sacrificed a lot for you to own that equipment.  She sacrifices more when you spend most (or at least a lot) of your spare time playing with your machines.  As an example, only, I am about to purchase a PM 1440BV lathe and a 932PDF mill.  My wife gave up a trip to Ireland for our 30th anniversary so I could buy these expensive toys.

If you enjoy using your machinery, that means that you are either single or have a wife that doesn't make your life miserable.  Be thankful for what you have.

Do something nice for her for mother's day.  Buy her a new tool for your shop.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 11, 2014)

Leagle said:


> Do something nice for her for mother's day.  Buy her a new tool for your shop.



Actually I proposed wifey to buy her some jewels, but she preferred an air compressor.
I guess I'm one of the few lucky guys having a wife able to repair a carburetor!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (May 11, 2014)

As long as we are on the subject of wives, OP, mine saw your pics and said "So that is what those machines can do?...cool!"  I could see the gears in her head starting to turn and have a feeling she will be submitting some projects once I get up and running.

Your 932 looks really nice and I love the stand.  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 1962guy (May 11, 2014)

Leagle said:


> Guys:
> 
> I thought long and hard before I posted this, but I have to say something.
> 
> ...



I do enjoy using my "tools" and she enjoys taking her beach trips, which BTW, I pay for. So, while she's in a condo, on the beach, I'm playing with my 932. Win-win.
In closing, its always a give and take, but I wouldn't ask my wife to trade "tools" for a 30 year anniversary trip. If it was her idea, I'd be worried.................


----------



## coolidge (May 11, 2014)

Congrats on making your first chips, how loud is the mill in action?


----------



## 1962guy (May 11, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Congrats on making your first chips, how loud is the mill in action?



No problem. Its obviously a machine that's running, but not audible enough to be annoying. 

Probably will quiet down a little with some more "mileage".


----------



## Ratz (May 11, 2014)

1962guy said:


> No problem. Its obviously a machine that's running, but not audible enough to be annoying.
> 
> Probably will quiet down a little with some more "mileage".




I DITTO that. PM-932 is a nice quiet machine. Perfect for my location. Loudest experience was a fly cutter cutting the metal.


----------



## Ray C (May 11, 2014)

Milling machines like this aren't much louder than a washing machine... I think the question you're asking though, is how loud is it when you mill something...  Aluminum and non-ferrous metals make almost no noise.  Some types of steel will generate an occasional annoying screeching sound though....


Ray


----------



## coolidge (May 12, 2014)

I ask because I had a geared head mill similar to this years ago and it was very LOUD just running never mind cutting something. Hmmm mind you I was running it at 2,000 RPM.


----------



## Thomas Paine (May 12, 2014)

i'd like to know what depth of cut on steel you guys can take with these 932's, before the machine bogs down or start chattering. 

looks nice, thanks!


----------



## jmh8743 (May 12, 2014)

what is Matts Company name, web site?

Mike


----------



## 1962guy (May 12, 2014)

jmh8743 said:


> what is Matts Company name, web site?
> 
> Mike



Hello sir !

This might help you.

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PMMillingMachines.html

I really like my new machine. I have no experience with machine tools and so far it's been a lot of fun. I know you didn't ask for advice, or opinions, but the people at Precision Matthews did everything they said they would do. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## zmotorsports (May 13, 2014)

Congrats on the your first chips.  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.  Looks like a nice machine and setup you have there.

Mike.


----------



## bjornsh67 (May 18, 2014)

hi,

Congratulations with your new mill!

I have just sold my Grizzly G619 mill (same as the Sieg SX3) and have decided to keep the MD001 and a larger Lagun FTV-1 (that needs some brushing and cleaning).

I am quite happy with my MD001 and have fitted DRO on it. I like the capacity and power. I have consider to put VFD on it and cnc - but have put that on hold for a while. Maybe later when I get more time….

I know that the MD001 is slightly different machine compared to the PM-932. But is would have been interesting to know if you have measured the accuracy of the machine: flatness of the bed in x and y direction and maybe some other key figures. 

Good luck with your new machine and I hope you get many good moments with it!

Bjorn


----------

